# Problems with Firefox i18n, fake version mismatch



## ColdfireMC (May 20, 2013)

*H*i*,* 

*I* have installed www/firefox (now version 21) from ports and everything seems to be right. *T*hen *I* wanted to install firefox-i18n-21.0 and it throws the following error*:*


```
firefox-i18n-21.0 cannot install: unknown Firefox version: firefox-2.1.
*** [install] Error code 1
```

*F*irefox's Makefile registered a wrong *F*irefox version*.*


*H*ow can *I* fix this?


----------



## zeissoctopus (May 20, 2013)

You may fix it by updating ports tree again and compile it again.


----------



## ColdfireMC (May 21, 2013)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> You may fix it by updating ports tree again and compile it again.



But is this problem fixed at this time? I don't want to update my ports tree in vain. Anyway, *I* can see now two ports related to *F*irefox international language support, and none of them are working with www/firefox.

Does this qualify to send a PR?


----------

